# Funny Breeding Story :]



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm trying to breed my bettas right now, I have 2 females and 3 males. I picked my favorite of the girls (cobalt blue with bright red trim) and a cobalt blue male, they are in a 10 gal, half filled, rockless, heated tank. Everything about the tank is exactly what I've always read about breeding. Well I have the girl in a floating little betta display and the male was trying to impress her and she went all horizontal stripes after he only flared his gills and not the rest of his fins, so finally I took him out and put in my young, bright red male, and boy o boy she was vertical stripes before he could try to charm her! Guess she likes red guys ha. But anyways, now He's building his nest as I type and she's trying very hard to get to him, when he seems done, I'm letting her out :]
Wish me luck!!! :]


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

good luck hope you do ok


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Well I woke up this morning to a great bubble nest under the half Styrofoam cup so I'll be letting her lose soon :]


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

good luck. what are you going to put them in when they hatch?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I am trying to breed my bettas too. Hope you have everthing around I am useing vinger ells the first week,for the second week I will use microworms and brine shrimp.For 4-6 weeks I will use grindal worms.To hold the fry I will use a 20 for the male divided(and jars ).The females will stay in the ten till they are big enough then I will move them to jars or a 20g I have not sure yet.What are you planing on doing ?


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Once they are free swimming, i'm taking the dad out and leaving the babies in there and I'm going to gradually add water to the tank until it's full. Once sexes can be determined, I've got a tank divider, when they get bigger, I have 2 20 gallons getting cycled for them now. Once they are big, my LFS has agreed to buy them for $2 per male and $1.50 per female. I don't plan on breeding them very much, just every few months. O and for an update: the pair spawned this morning under the males gorgeous bubble nest and at the moment he's floating under the nest blowing new bubbles and catching an egg every now and then just to gentle nuzzle it back into the nest, it's such a great thing to watch!


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

what are you feeding by filling it back up Iam going to say greenwater/infusoria


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm using most of the same things you are to feed. 

I just posted pics of my new aquarium layout in the pic forum!

& there's a pic of the daddy in there too!


----------

